# Router Raizer



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Since we had some warm weather last weekend I got into the shop and did a few projects. One of which was the installing of the "router raizer". Now that I have it installed I need to wait for warmer weather to use it......

I'm interested in what others think of their addition...... any and all comments are welcome from other owners.

Ed


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I have it on my M12V and love it. I use the M12V exclusively in a router table. The router raizer combined with an Aluminum plate from Woodpecker's make the router a dream to use!


----------



## Newbie (Jan 7, 2005)

what is a Router Raizer ?


----------



## widget (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Guys newbie to the forum 

As anyone ever tried to make a raizer


----------



## Newbie (Jan 7, 2005)

ok ok , take it easy on me please


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

A RouterRaizer is one of several devices to use with a table mounted router, it allows above the table adjustment of the bit height. It's the least expensive I know of, mine has worked fine for 2 years with a 3.5 hp, 16 lb Craftsman router hanging on it.
HTH,
Ken


----------



## Stu in Tokyo Japan (Feb 11, 2005)

I just put a Router Raizer on my Hitachi M12 router, that is in my new router table, it seems to work really well, and the instruction are top notch with the kit.

Here is a page on how to install the router raizer on a Hitachi M12...

Installing the Router Raizer on a Hitachi M12
Thanks to John Lucas at Woodshopdemos.com

I really like it, it is very simple and works well, for the money, I don't think you can beat it with a stick.

Cheers!


----------



## cminarik (Nov 8, 2005)

*Can you post the missing pages?*



g-man said:


> There is an article in American Woodworker, March 2004 that has plans to make a routerlifter. It seems a bit involved. Here is the article if you don't have that issue.
> 
> g-man


g-man...thanks for posting the article. Are the missing pages intentional or an oversight? The article starts on page 39, and the next photo shows step 5 on page 42. Is there any chance you could include pages 41 and 42? Thanks again.


----------



## fullnet (Oct 2, 2005)

Stu in Tokyo Japan said:


> I just put a Router Raizer on my Hitachi M12 router, that is in my new router table, it seems to work really well, and the instruction are top notch with the kit.
> 
> Here is a page on how to install the router raizer on a Hitachi M12...
> 
> ...


Where did you get the fence for you table I like it? Thanks Cal


----------

